# Return air



## jancsibacsi (Jun 16, 2017)

I have a customer who needs a new furnace and looking at this old one I see that the return air plenum and filter are configured at the back end of the cabinet. I have never seen this configuration before. Is this possible to use on a new furnace? Moving the the plenum from the back to the side may be a difficult task due to space restrictions.


----------

